# ENGLISH BULLTERRIER



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

anyone got one,just seen mine today 6weeks old nice little beast!get it in 2weeks time guna bulk it up nice and big!ha.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

better off starting him on something light mate

maybe

week 1-10 7 tins of pedigree chum ew

week 1-4 hand full of mixer biscuits with each meal ed (lick start)

week 6-12 12 tins of chappy ew (hardner)

for hcg give him some doggy treats weeks 5+6

pct should for about 20 days alot of other dogs do this with some great results and say to keep 85-90% of their gains

days 1-10 shag the fcuk out of owners leg

days11-20 shag the fcuk out of his other one

hope you've taken this as a joke mate!lol

what you gonna call him!?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i hate english bull terriers/staffs anything like that! such ugly lil sh1tty dogs!

probably get slated for that but who cares lol!

staffs have got 'little man syndrome' always got somethign to prove... u get a real big dog that knows it can chew your face off and they are as good as gold 99% of the time imo

alsation

ridgeback

etc


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

why anyone would need a dog with a head like a shark is beyond me, everywhere you look theres a chav with one of these dogs in a harness, i mean fcuk me how many labs or shepards or any otheres do you see in harnesses.

Its shocking, either that or its a young guy or girl who is getting dragged all over the place buy the dog, i mean if the dog does decide to bite / eat a child / person what the hell is a scrawny teenager gonna do to stop it.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

DB said:


> i hate english bull terriers/staffs anything like that! such ugly lil sh1tty dogs!
> 
> probably get slated for that but who cares lol!
> 
> ....


:rage: OI!!! HOW COULD YOU!!! They are gorgeous dogs! Absolutely love their unique heads...aww...the poor things...


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

I dont like dogs full stop.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

ive got 2. theyre a bastard nightmare but i love them to bits.

and they keep the scumbags away

and before anyone starts.... they arnt vicious, nor have they ever went to bite anyone.

ALL dogs can be violent, it depends how the owners bring them up


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Ive got my rottie, nice and big, soft as ****, and love her to peices  lol, prob more than the mrs, rofl


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Old Man GABA said:


> I dont like dogs full stop, but whats any of this got to do with roids?


not much, a lot like most of the other stuff in here right now.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

DB said:


> i hate english bull terriers/staffs anything like that! such ugly lil sh1tty dogs!
> 
> probably get slated for that but who cares lol!
> 
> ...


bull terriers have that personality because they were bread to protect the owners from threats, they were orgionally used on farm and have been bread so that they can hold on to a bull by the nose even if they are pierced by a horn. staffs pit's have no point to prove they just do what is beard into them- identify other animals as a threat and protect their owners. i know people who have had big dogs that have had to have them put down because guess what they knew they could chew the face of someone and they did!

a dog is only as good as it's owners. bad owner doesn't matter what type of dog it's going to be a bad dog, reponsible good owner the dog will be good- obviosly certain things cant be bred out of dogs(bull terriers won't tollerate strange dogs, mastiffs don't tollerate stranger, german sheppards will always try to "herd" their family members, etc. etc.) however a good dog owner will be able to stop his/her dog attacking strange dogs/people prvided they know how to train their dogs.

don't label the breed because of bad press due to idiots with dogs they shouldn't have


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

John said:


> why anyone would need a dog with a head like a shark is beyond me, everywhere you look theres a chav with one of these dogs in a harness, i mean fcuk me how many labs or shepards or any otheres do you see in harnesses.
> 
> Its shocking, either that or its a young guy or girl who is getting dragged all over the place buy the dog, i mean if the dog does decide to bite / eat a child / person what the hell is a scrawny teenager gonna do to stop it.


agian that is bad owners!! big dogs are more likely to attack people as bull terriers are not bread to attack people but their have been cases in the media saying that they did, and alot of the times these cases have been proven to be a different dog that had a similar(sometimes look nothing like) look to a bull terrier so they have been labeled as vicious dogs. my cousin has a pit bull and a toddler i've got a mate with 3 pit bulls and a 5 year old and you know they can leave their dogs with their children without fear that the dog will attack them because they have been bread not to bite humans.

to prove this point my cousins pit i was playing with hi and his mouth was open like he would bite but as soon as my hand went near his mouth he stopped and i have actually put my hand in his mouth because i know he won't bite.

try it with a bull terrier bet you you don't get bit!!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

DB said:


> i hate english bull terriers/staffs anything like that! such ugly lil sh1tty dogs!
> 
> probably get slated for that but who cares lol!
> 
> ...


Could not agree more


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Could not agree more


Fair comment

Danny, i agree with what you have said as well about the owners, but its if you compare how many big dogs you see, rottie/ridgebacks etc misbehavin. compared to the smaller ones.

You always get that staffie barking at you in the street, or jumping up anoying u, even when the owners are good owners. You do very rarely get it with the big breed dogs. No doubt if you the bigger breeds are brought up wrong, there can be very serious effects because of it. Although ive used a Staffie as an example, its not nessasarily them, i find its all small dogs seem to have the agressive approach as if they have somthing to prove.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

aggressive dogs are toy dogs thats a fact because people buy them thinkin that a small dog no problems and all that but in actuall fact toy dogs bite more people than bull terriers! just if a bull terrier bites properly it will cause an injury. my next door neighbours cousin used to breed rotties but had all of them put down when they attacked his kid for no appartent reason and he was a very responsible owner but big dogs don't like the heat and it was a hot summer and they wer in the garden with her.

granted every1 has different preferences over different dogs but labeling a breed as vicious or bad is wrong without 1st checking what they were origionally bread for.

bull mastifs were origionally bread to find and bring down poachers, dogue de bordeaux's were bread to be used in battle with armys in the 15th and 16th century's theres 2 big dogs that have been bread to attack humans! bull terriers were bread to protect humans! that was all i was saying! do your homework on big breeds before you label them as safe and non violent! and do your homework on bull terriers before you label them as nasty little dogs!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> aggressive dogs are toy dogs thats a fact because people buy them thinkin that a small dog no problems and all that but in actuall fact toy dogs bite more people than bull terriers! just if a bull terrier bites properly it will cause an injury. my next door neighbours cousin used to breed rotties but had all of them put down when they attacked his kid for no appartent reason and he was a very responsible owner but big dogs don't like the heat and it was a hot summer and they wer in the garden with her.
> 
> granted every1 has different preferences over different dogs but labeling a breed as vicious or bad is wrong without 1st checking what they were origionally bread for.
> 
> bull mastifs were origionally bread to find and bring down poachers, dogue de bordeaux's were bread to be used in battle with armys in the 15th and 16th century's theres 2 big dogs that have been bread to attack humans! bull terriers were bread to protect humans! that was all i was saying! do your homework on big breeds before you label them as safe and non violent! and do your homework on bull terriers before you label them as nasty little dogs!


Rotties were bred for guarding humans from humans back in the day though? (ill dig out the web site about it all actuly, as its pretty intresting to know, or is it for me as i love the bred) Ive always had bigger breed dogs, all my life, to which never had any problems, where as ive been biten a few times by the smaller ones.

Alot of it is personal preferences, i dont personaly like the smaller breeds because i find they are more agressive. Id also sooner leave my rottie in the room with my son, rather than a staff or a bull terrior. But these are just opinions, every dog is different, and the main problem is the way they are bought up, bring any dog up right, and it will be your best friend, do it wrong and you got ya worse enemy.

ps - Ive even give u a rep point cos of your replies


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Staffies are actually not agressive if they jump up/bark then they are only showing affection....most dogs are good with kids - if raised with the kid from a puppy...

I've had both big dogs and little dogs, I loved my rottie but he was put down due to attacking me - but he was from a rescue center so we dont know what happend in the past...I had a Bullmastiff from a pup until he died at nine due to them having short life expt. I also now have a staffy, from a pup too - he's 2 now tho, and all of them are fantastic dogs.

Little dog syndrome IMO is with sh1tty little toy dogs - Staffys are just plain stupid thats why they bark and that but they are great dogs...like mine always runs in from the garden and slides head first in to the radiator, he just dont learn 

It's all down to preferance, dogs have personality like ppl so for sure some dogs wont get on with certain ppl! But as said before its the way you raise a dog of the time 90% that makes them bad...

Baz I'm gonna make sure my staffy sh1ts on your door step if I ever walk past your yard


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Baz I'm gonna make sure my staffy sh1ts on your door step if I ever walk past your yard


i dont have a door step.. i live n the 5th floor in an estate....

mg: Only joking i dont live in the ghetto like ash


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> i dont have a door step.. i live n the 5th floor in an estate....
> 
> mg: Only joking i dont live in the ghetto like ash


LOL, yeah, a ghetto filed with forest's and farmers!

lmao


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

english bull terriers deffinatly cannot be refered to as small dogs.

they grow to up to 40 kilos

my puppys (well hes 15 months now) dad was nearly 6 and a half stone. see pic below










i also have a 3 year old bitch who weighs in at a petite 25 kilos (see avatar), this is quite small for a bullie.


----------



## pawfecshun (Apr 26, 2006)

Well I love English Bull terriers, and a mate of mine breeds them. We have a staffy and she is our second Staffy. Completely bonkers, but the friendliest dog you could ever hope to meet, and clever too.

I always said it is the way owners bring up their dogs, as to the nature, but I was proved wrong on this one. Before we bought our staffy we bought a miniature English Bull Terrier, and he turned out to be really nasty. We had dog trainers brought to the house, we had him at our Local vets, and also Glasgow vet school, and they all advised us to have him put to sleep. By this time he was only sixteen weeks old. He would just look at you and attack you, but when he was nice, he was really nice. Eventually the breeder agreed to take him back, ( not my mate by the way as he breeds standards and this was miniature ) and we never got a penny of the £500 we paid for him back. Money, though, was not really the issue as I could not bring myself to put him to sleep. That is when we decided to go back to a staffy again, and got mad Molly. She is four this year, our last one died when he was fifteen.

Jane x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pawfecshun said:


> Well I love English Bull terriers, and a mate of mine breeds them. We have a staffy and she is our second Staffy. Completely bonkers, but the friendliest dog you could ever hope to meet, and clever too.


This is way they are one of the most popular breeds! But I dont agree with the clever bit


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

andye said:


> english bull terriers deffinatly cannot be refered to as small dogs.
> 
> they grow to up to 40 kilos
> 
> ...


sorry dude but how someone can find them aesthetic is beyond me!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

its got a head like a shark


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

rofl


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Cheater2K said:


> Rotties were bred for guarding humans from humans back in the day though? (ill dig out the web site about it all actuly, as its pretty intresting to know, or is it for me as i love the bred) Ive always had bigger breed dogs, all my life, to which never had any problems, where as ive been biten a few times by the smaller ones.
> 
> Alot of it is personal preferences, i dont personaly like the smaller breeds because i find they are more agressive. Id also sooner leave my rottie in the room with my son, rather than a staff or a bull terrior. But these are just opinions, every dog is different, and the main problem is the way they are bought up, bring any dog up right, and it will be your best friend, do it wrong and you got ya worse enemy.
> 
> ps - Ive even give u a rep point cos of your replies


my best mate loves rotties he grew up with about 3 of them his mises hates them she likes pomerainians(very very aggresive) because she likes the idea of a little dog their kids can play with. i did point out that they are aggresive but she said rotties are nasty dogs- again bad media attention.

personally i want a pitbull an english bull and 2 dogue de bordeaux(only big dogs i like as they have a "bad rep" and they are timid normally and very protective of their owners and nmost people bitten by them is because they have been agressive towards the dogs master)(love the breads) pitbulls and english bull are actually mid sized dogs some pitbulls i know are nearly the same size as my german sheppard but alot wider and alot heavier so not all bull terriers are small, roman nosed englsh bull terriers are quite big aswell however people see a staff and think all bull terriers are small snappy dogs, most staffs aren't they tend to immitate the owners temprement very well(give one to and old ladie they'll be quiet give 1 to a loud mouthed chav they'll be aggressive)

although people i know with jack russells and patterdale terriers that have problems with their dogs being aggressive and hyperactive i know one who tried taking his to puppy training but the dog got interested in fighting with the other dogs rarther than socialising so when people want to label small dogs as aggressive then yes they tend to be but when people class bull terriers in the small dog category i get a little defensive of them as they aren't really small dogs, even the small ones aren't small in comparison to yorkies and jack russells.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

John said:


> its got a head like a shark


it's cute that 1!! looks better than an all white their eyes look very red around the edges when they get old- good side though 1 bit my ex so i like the white 1 that did that but she got him killed and it was her brothers he's a bit of a tit and shouldn't have a dog- he hasn't now but he's saving for 1! he wants to use it to attack people he doesn't like ??? personally i don't see how any1 can say they love dogs and want 1 to scare people i love dogs and would never ever set 1 on to another dog or person think it's just givin you dog a death date when you do that!!

DB saying you don't like it don't mean much it's up to the owner!!

look at those men that feed fat women! look at those men that like girls that are annorexic how can they like that? but theirs loads that do!!


----------



## pawfecshun (Apr 26, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> This is way they are one of the most popular breeds! But I dont agree with the clever bit


Our last staffy was thick as a plank :crazy: ( he was a male  ) this one is female and very clever :cheer2:

She is a great "running" partner too, as she does not stop to sniff like a male and just keeps on running with me ...................

Andye that English Bull of yours is adorable. The friend of mine that breed them have kennels called Camquest Bull Terriers and one of his became a champion......


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

lol.

i dont think theyre good looking at all, there ugly ****ers, as are all dogs.

DOGS ARNT PRETTY , this is why we refer to ugly women being dogs.

if i take an ugly bird home and my mate says she was dog, i aint gonna say she was a nice looking labrador type dog. lol

as a pet, which is why i have one, they are probs the most loyal dog you can have, they are funny, and 2 together are like a comedy act. and best yet.... they look after my son and girlfreind while im on nights.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

andye said:


> lol.
> 
> i dont think theyre good looking at all, there ugly ****ers, as are all dogs.
> 
> ...


my dogs are pretty!! and i would never insult a dog by classin an ugly bird in the same catagory!! now an easy girl yeah maybe but only if she's nice lookin!! same wid easy lads(not thati swing that way) but i call them dogs because dogs do hump anything!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

got one of these tho....12st the big lump

not best pic, English bullmastiff


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

nice only problem is slobber wid dem dogs!!

used to have 1 wen i lived wid d ex hers was a dope but lately he's been gettin a bit cranky her's aint that big tho yet!!


----------

